# Silverbacks or MudZillas



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

im looking at getting a more agressive tire for some alberta 'skeg. looking at probably staying around the 28" Tire mark... basically how are the mudzilla's compared to the silverbacks? rode with a buddy on a XMR and his silverbacks did awesome.. but with my 12" Rims im limited to either 30" all skinnies silverbacks ( which is why im thinking 28's so i can do S/W combo ) , 28" Silverbacks S/W or 28" Mudzillas S/W..not going to get outlaws because of them being 300/400$ more.

will be going on my 2012 brute force 650i hoping to stick with stock axles as long as possible.. and will be doing new springs.


----------



## Eastexasmudder (Nov 21, 2011)

I'd stay with the silverbacks, mudzillas do not even compare.


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

alright i thought so too just thought id ask, now im wondering if i go to 30" Backs ( 10'' wides ) and a 2" lift will i be going through more axles then i would with 28's lol


----------



## Eastexasmudder (Nov 21, 2011)

It's all thumb thumb control, I've seen people break axles with 27" swamp lites.


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

yeah thats true, im really itching to do the 2" lift and 30's just to say the bike is done. lol


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

I have backs now and love them, but I must say I had mudzillas before I had these backs and they took me EVREYWHERE the backs have with no problem. They are a great tire, wish I had not sold them every time I think about it. They wear like iron too, you can't wear them out just riding mud.


----------



## NickS (Oct 9, 2011)

I'd go with the backs too. As for the breaking of the axles, it like Eastexasmudder said, "thumb control". I have 30 inch silverbacks on mine, before this, it was 29.5" swamp lites, and the previous owner ran 29.5" outlaws on here all with stock axles. No issues. My cousin has been riding 30 inch silverbacks on his 650 for a couple of years with no problems. Easy on the throttle when your stuck, and you'll be fine.


----------



## Holykaw (Aug 1, 2010)

I like my 30" backs.


----------



## mater750 (May 8, 2012)

silverbacks all the way :rockn:


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

I don't think you can even get new Mudzillas anymore I'm pretty sure they've been discontinued. I'm sure there's a few sets laying around but if you messed one up you'd be screwed if you needed a replacement. 

KAWI RULES


----------



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

yep looks like 28 or 30" Backs for me. gonna sell my zilla's and pick me up a set of backs.. now to decide if i should get 30's and a lift. lol what sort of springs should i get? almond/red for 30's?


----------



## Bruiser (May 21, 2011)

silverbacks or better yet outlaws or outlaw 2


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

Get the backs, almond primary and red secondary, 2" lift and go with the 30's. Trust me, you WILL NOT be disappointed. However some may disagree with my spring choice, that's MY preference. 
Thumb control means more than anything. Easy in the hole man, just like a woman....can't go thrashing around in there!!!


----------



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

thanks man, ill definitely have to learn some throttle control a little better. since i got my brute i like just going wide open spraying skeg everywhere lol and i could get silverbacks,2" RDC lift, and clutch springs for less money then just buying outlaws up here. lol


----------

